# Pinging Yo Yo Spin



## bnoles (Oct 28, 2006)

Will there be a #8?  []

I sure have enjoyed what you have shared so far.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll second that[][]


----------



## Darley (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes is coming, Ed working on " turning in a dark room " a 45 minutes video and will sell the CD for US$ 45.00 + P&H, please turn all the lights on in your office or where you have your computer to see is new turning technic[}][][][][)]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 10, 2006)

where is it[]


----------

